# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Documental: Comprar, tirar, comprar

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación un documental para reflexionar sobre la sociedad de consumo que rige nuestros días...            Temas similares: deseo comprar aguaje o moriche Busco procesadora de frutas para comprar Artículo: China dejó de comprar aceite de soja a Argentina Busco comprar semilla de cebolla roja f1 Rusia desea comprar producción de limón, mango y banano orgánico de Piura

----------

